# Share The Creepiest Videos You Can Find



## The Beard (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in the mood to get the shit scared out of me 

Give me the most creepy, unsettling, disturbing, scary videos that you know of 

Serious submissions please, no Nicki Minaj or any other terrible music for that matter 

Here's a few to get us started:









Also, there was a short film that I watched a few months ago that I can't find, there's a part where the guys go down the road at night and reach a tunnel or something so they turn around and go down the road in the opposite direction and then the headlights of their car get turned off and then they turn them back on and they're back at the same tunnel and the video ends with one of the guys getting his face beat in with the camera and shows it from the point of view of the camera and the lens gets all cracked and bloody

Anyone know what video that is?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 28, 2012)

And this


----------



## The Beard (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeaa dude I love David Firth 
And the first time I saw Rubber Johnny was in my room at 4 in the morning with all the lights off, not my best idea 

Here's two more to move the thread along:


----------



## wayward (Jan 28, 2012)

The Marble Hornets vid story on Youtube, been following the vid stories for about a year now, really freaky stuff.

The videos are a fake documentary esque project that two men are doing about the life of two guys who are being stalked by the cryptid known as "The Slenderman", who is described as being a bald, faceless man in a black suit, who's roughly 7 to 8 feet tall and who's arms are so long that his hands stop below his knees.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Jo6yrUVwM&ob=av3e

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLIpL26ztFo&ob=av3e


----------



## Moonfridge (Jan 28, 2012)

The Man in the Lower-Left Hand Corner of the Photograph Part 1 - YouTube

This is probably the creepiest video I've ever come across


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the derpiest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 28, 2012)

If the trailer is this creepy then just imagine what the movie will be like:


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 28, 2012)

I would dig into some of these, but I'm about to go to bed and it's the middle of the night. I will return.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 28, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This is the derpiest thing I have ever seen.





I don't know why, but this creeps the hell out of me. It makes me uneasy for some reason. Even the fact that somebody would make a video like that is creepy.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, storytime.

I just youtubed this for the thread, absolutely fucking hate the video cause of how weird it is, so quickly copied the link and closed the tab, but no.. the computer froze but the video continued to play, so I turned my speakers off and monitor and waited for 2 minutes til I knew it was over to try and get out of it.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2012)

wayward said:


> The Marble Hornets vid story on Youtube, been following the vid stories for about a year now, really freaky stuff.



This is still going!!?!

I haven't seen it since the entry #26 I think it was, when slender or whomever it was that attacked alex and his girlfriend. (was quite some time ago, about a year and a half)

I fucking loved these, made a huge deal about it, cause I watched them by myself one night, while my friends all saw it together, and I got a bit paranoid, even though I knew it was fake, it was just that good. My friend sent me a message once at probably 12am or something, from a prepaid internet thing, so it was a weird number ive never seen saying "dont turn around" and probably 5 minutes before the door squeeked open, I was freaked out. Tried calling the number the next day and it said "sorry this number does not exist" it actually worked out quite well. In the end my friend told me the message part, but my door still opened itself


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 29, 2012)

not sure if this is going over board....its disgusting and disturbing and....what the fuck?!


----------



## Bungle (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only got a gif....


----------



## wayward (Jan 29, 2012)

Fiction said:


> This is still going!!?!
> 
> I haven't seen it since the entry #26 I think it was, when slender or whomever it was that attacked alex and his girlfriend. (was quite some time ago, about a year and a half)
> 
> I fucking loved these, made a huge deal about it, cause I watched them by myself one night, while my friends all saw it together, and I got a bit paranoid, even though I knew it was fake, it was just that good. My friend sent me a message once at probably 12am or something, from a prepaid internet thing, so it was a weird number ive never seen saying "dont turn around" and probably 5 minutes before the door squeeked open, I was freaked out. Tried calling the number the next day and it said "sorry this number does not exist" it actually worked out quite well. In the end my friend told me the message part, but my door still opened itself




Yep, they're still going. I believe it's at entry #52 now? Yeah, they're so fantastic. I was paranoid for at least a week thinking that somebody was watching me through my windows at night. And every time I entered a dark room I was hesitant to turn a light on. If you've only watched up to entry #26, than you've missed A LOT. It's a great vid story. I think they're slacking off a bit though, cause up until now they've released at least 2 videos a month. And their last video, Entry #52, was released in November.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 29, 2012)

Dude! I fucking LOVE Venetian Snares!
Would be so sweet to see clips to the song Befriend a Child Killer


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Cabinet (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a very grim (but beautiful) story about two siamese twins, by MrMorgansOrgans.
Totally worth the watch


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 30, 2012)

bump for creepy justice


----------



## Alpenglow (Jan 30, 2012)

EDIT: Nvm someone already posted mine.


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd like to thank wayward for showing Marble Hornets to me. 
Fuck you dude!  After watching it in it's entirety (+ totheark responses) I can say I'm fully paranoid :|


----------



## wayward (Jan 31, 2012)

niffnoff said:


> I'd like to thank wayward for showing Marble Hornets to me.
> Fuck you dude!  After watching it in it's entirety (+ totheark responses) I can say I'm fully paranoid :|



I know exactly how you feel, dude. Since I posted them on this thread, I rewatched EVERYTHING and it was super hard for me to sleep last night. It's almost too creepy. I can't imagine how much money these guys would make if they actually professionally documentary filmed and released this stuff.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 31, 2012)

Most fd up vid I've ever seen.


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 31, 2012)

wayward said:


> I know exactly how you feel, dude. Since I posted them on this thread, I rewatched EVERYTHING and it was super hard for me to sleep last night. It's almost too creepy. I can't imagine how much money these guys would make if they actually professionally documentary filmed and released this stuff.



I think the one that shit me up the most was the one where they don't suspect a thing, just setting up the film scenes and all of a sudden the camera distorts and he appears in the forest. :| I was like WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## guitareben (Jan 31, 2012)

Marble Hornets is absolutely amazing  



This one scared me senseless


----------



## wayward (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad I could turn people on to this amazing phenomena. I've been addicted to it for nearly a year, and am actively waiting for him to release the next Entry, whenever that may be. Really puts you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 31, 2012)

Now that I've seen MH I wanna watch the others, I was reading into the Wiki on slenders last night and there's some pretty awesome fictional blogs. Disturbing mentality of the person who written them (the character I mean) very strong imagery of this girl who basically is being stalked by one, the only problem with it though is that the girl is stereotyped as this Emo esque girl who loves fish. Still, the concept in a nutshell was very awesome. Would of been nice to of seen a film to relate it to. (I've been looking for something like this for a long...long time) DD


----------



## Fiction (Jan 31, 2012)

Some of marble hornets is pretty funny though. Fairly early on when I watched it a second time with a friend we developed "slendy" as a crack addict, and then once they found his ciggies at his little hobo silo every thing that happened was just a crack joke


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 31, 2012)

MrMcSick said:


> Most fd up vid I've ever seen.




That's actually from some crazy independent film form a while back. Cool story behind the plot, but still intense.

Begotten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:EDIT: The Blametruth project from youtube is pretty interesting, too. You guys might wanna check it out.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 31, 2012)

To be brutally honest I thought Begotten got pretty boring really quickly.
The concept is awesome.
The presentation really works it's way into your head and mind fucks you.
But towards the last 20 minutes I was waiting for it to be over so I could go find something more interesting to do with my time


----------



## niffnoff (Jan 31, 2012)

I dunno why but I hated begotten, not in a disturbing sense, I just didn't like it, mind fuckery aside


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> To be brutally honest I thought Begotten got pretty boring really quickly.
> The concept is awesome.
> The presentation really works it's way into your head and mind fucks you.
> But towards the last 20 minutes I was waiting for it to be over so I could go find something more interesting to do with my time



You should give _Wavelength_ a try.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 31, 2012)

The movie is pretty boring if you get over the imagery and realize that it's almost silent.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 1, 2012)

NO CLEAN SINGING » DRAGGED INTO SUNLIGHT: THE &#8220;BURIED WITH LEECHES&#8221; VIDEO SURFACES AGAIN

I think this is one of the very few places you can see this video. Dragged Into Sunlight's 'Buried With Leeches' (scroll halfway down, it is on there).

The music and video don't gel until halfway but the video by itself is pretty fucking creepy for my money.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah Begotten bored the shit out of me.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Feb 5, 2012)

Supposedly found in Disney's vault after he died. True or not it scares the living shit out of me.


----------



## jin (Feb 5, 2012)

PoonMasterMaster said:


> Supposedly found in Disney's vault after he died. True or not it scares the living shit out of me.




its a fake lol


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 6, 2012)

Entered thread as







Leaving thread as


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Moar videos!


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 7, 2012)

I originally saw this about a year ago, and i have never forgotten it. Watch the videos in order please:


----------



## jkspawn (Feb 9, 2012)

Bungle said:


> I've only got a gif....




What movie is this from?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2012)

I need a shower.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> *Video for Briona*



WINNER! This is freaky.


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 10, 2012)

Fuck the slendermen, that shit is gonna give me nightmares. :|


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 10, 2012)

It's like he's about to rape her


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 10, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> It's like he's about to rape her



but its okay baby girl, coz he forgives you


----------



## wayward (Feb 10, 2012)

Gah, I remember seeing that.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2012)

'2 HOURS BEFORE MURDER'


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 10, 2012)

Smile.


----------



## guitareben (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 11, 2012)

For the nose from the maggots video on page 1:






However...

Second Neti-Pot Death From Amoeba Prompts Tap-Water Warning : Shots - Health Blog : NPR


----------



## Faine (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of these videos are awesome, anyone have anymore???


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 12, 2012)

guitareben said:


> Beautiful




In an industrial sense... awesome.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## The Beard (Feb 13, 2012)

^ that is extremely fucking unsettling and I don't like it 

Also, I found the video that I was talking about in my original post!



ALSO:

If you've never heard of "Gnaw Their Tongues", listen to this stuff in the dark with headphones.
The first time I listened to this I was thinking to myself, "jeez, should I be listening to this?"
I imagine this stuff as the literal soundtrack to hell


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## OhMyGoliath (Feb 13, 2012)

I find his stuff pretty creepy


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 13, 2012)

I find this creepy:


----------



## pylyo (Feb 13, 2012)

jkspawn said:


> What movie is this from?




The Thing (1982).

That exact moment in the movie is one of the scariest moments of my life. I remember when I was a kid back in the late eighties and saw that movie... My life has never been the same. I looove horrors but that scene beats all others IMO...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 13, 2012)

I shat brix. You will too.

Seriously, I have never seen or heard anything that has terrified me more than this song. I actually had to turn my speakers off to find this on YouTube, even the bits without vocals creep me out. It is fucking scary. It would sound comical if it wasn't so real, that's what makes it really creepy.

The sounds of real, genuine mental illness being vented over cold, depressing black metal tends to shit me up a bit...


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 14, 2012)

pylyo said:


> The Thing (1982).
> 
> That exact moment in the movie is one of the scariest moments of my life. I remember when I was a kid back in the late eighties and saw that movie... My life has never been the same. I looove horrors but that scene beats all others IMO...



Its not The Thing. The thing is set on an arctic outpost not a forest.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


>




That left me with an extremely empty, uneasy feeling in my chest. I've never listened to it all the way through before, and I don't really plan on doing it again soon, i'm depressed as fuck now


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I shat brix. You will too.
> 
> Seriously, I have never seen or heard anything that has terrified me more than this song. I actually had to turn my speakers off to find this on YouTube, even the bits without vocals creep me out. It is fucking scary. It would sound comical if it wasn't so real, that's what makes it really creepy.
> 
> The sounds of real, genuine mental illness being vented over cold, depressing black metal tends to shit me up a bit...



I totally agree with you.

And I absolutely love it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I shat brix. You will too.
> 
> Seriously, I have never seen or heard anything that has terrified me more than this song. I actually had to turn my speakers off to find this on YouTube, even the bits without vocals creep me out. It is fucking scary. It would sound comical if it wasn't so real, that's what makes it really creepy.
> 
> The sounds of real, genuine mental illness being vented over cold, depressing black metal tends to shit me up a bit...




I've listened to most of that album, and once you read into the history a little bit, it's not as disturbing. It's just some guy who wanted to be more black metal than everyone else, and he is apparently "crazy." Either way, it's some dark stuff, but not as creepy as GnawTheirTongues.


----------



## niffnoff (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it weird I enjoy it and not get creeped out


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 14, 2012)

Listen to this if you find the other ones intense.


----------



## Necris (Feb 14, 2012)

I  this thread but I swear I must be one of the few people who sees absolutely nothing dark about Silencers music.

 
I enjoy stuff like this quite a bit. There are plenty more videos like it on the guys channel.


----------



## pylyo (Feb 14, 2012)

I know, I know but I was sure it was from that movie. Many years passed since I watched it so I forgot but somehow I was sure it was from there. 
Anyway, now I am dying to find out from what movie is that creature, since this is one of the scriest scenes to me... 

EDIT: Could it be from The Fly or The Fly 2? I know it was a movie from 80's...
EDIT2: It's from Xtro! I barely remember what it was about, but I vividly remember the night car scene when they hit the alien/monster thing crossing the road and then dude coming out from a car to check what he hit...



The Grief Hole said:


> Its not The Thing. The thing is set on an arctic outpost not a forest.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 14, 2012)

stc423 said:


> That left me with an extremely empty, uneasy feeling in my chest. I've never listened to it all the way through before, and I don't really plan on doing it again soon, i'm depressed as fuck now



I get where you're coming from there. I've not listened to all of it, the twenty seconds of the vocals that I managed was quite enough.



Cabinet said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> And I absolutely love it.







ittoa666 said:


> I've listened to most of that album, and once you read into the history a little bit, it's not as disturbing. It's just some guy who wanted to be more black metal than everyone else, and he is apparently "crazy." Either way, it's some dark stuff, but not as creepy as GnawTheirTongues.



That's odd, because I only got creeped out once I read the history...

I'm pretty sure he really, really _is_ crazy too...


----------



## wayward (Feb 14, 2012)

I dunno, none of those music videos effected me at all. Guess I've seen way worse, and I'm not that in to black metal at all.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 15, 2012)

*mod edit: might want to read the rules regarding NSFW content*

Though it's not really crappy, it's just anatomy.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 15, 2012)

it may not be creepy but if you want to freak out find yourself a copy of "The Heart is Decietful, Above All Things". If you can't handle rape, child abuse, or heavy drug use then it's not the movie for you.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 15, 2012)

broj15 said:


> it may not be creepy but if you want to freak out find yourself a copy of "The Heart is Decietful, Above All Things". If you can't handle rape, child abuse, or heavy drug use then it's not the movie for you.



Isn't Marilyn Manson in that? I remember him being involved


----------



## broj15 (Feb 15, 2012)

yep. The boy, after his mom dresses him up like a girl, tricks Marilyn Manson (sans make up) into having sex with him. It's a really fucked up movie.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 15, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I shat brix. You will too.
> 
> Seriously, I have never seen or heard anything that has terrified me more than this song. I actually had to turn my speakers off to find this on YouTube, even the bits without vocals creep me out. It is fucking scary. It would sound comical if it wasn't so real, that's what makes it really creepy.
> 
> The sounds of real, genuine mental illness being vented over cold, depressing black metal tends to shit me up a bit...





lol silencer is just a laugh for me
nothing creepy, scary or even depressing for me

that dude and his god forsaken noise is just a joke
sounds like a whining muppet 

the only time i remember being "creeped out" by any form of music was one night during summer a few months back,
i left band practice and was headed two hours north to a friend's camp to stay the weekend

my soundtrack: Godus - Phantomgrave - I Am The Catacombs


there was no moon that night, and all rural roads, in the pitch black
i was freaked out the whole time, maybe because of that hollow and noisy tone of the album or the vocals, but i loved it


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2012)

Now that's some black metal! /\


----------



## Necris (Feb 15, 2012)

I swear I can hear a metronome click in that mix. I love how these threads all become black metal/ambient/noise related.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 16, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Now that's some black metal! /\



hands down one of my favorite black metal albums, the whole thing is good
even though im not into that "screechy" raw stuff, i think this is one of the few times where an album benefits from an underproduction


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 16, 2012)

We need to get this thread back on track guys.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 16, 2012)

&#22812;&#30496;&#12428;&#12394;&#12356;&#12290;


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry to hijack but if you want creepy movies try 'the Girl next door' (not the romcom) a true story about an unfotunate youngster taken in by a despicable relative.

Back on track, Gnaw their tongues are amazing. The albums are fantastically dark. Would work well as the soundtrack to the creepy/ brutal movie 'Martyrs'.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess I kinda caused the slight derailment of my own thread with Gnaw Their Tongues 

We're gonna get back on track starting...NOW.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Feb 17, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> Sorry to hijack but if you want creepy movies try 'the Girl next door' (not the romcom) a true story about an unfotunate youngster taken in by a despicable relative.
> 
> Back on track, Gnaw their tongues are amazing. The albums are fantastically dark. Would work well as the soundtrack to the creepy/ brutal movie 'Martyrs'.



"The Girl next door" is some pretty uncomfortable shit to watch, probably due to the juxtaposition of where/ when it's set, and what is actually happening.


----------



## wayward (Feb 17, 2012)

stc423 said:


> I guess I kinda caused the slight derailment of my own thread with Gnaw Their Tongues
> 
> We're gonna get back on track starting...NOW.




omg that was fucking amazing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KllCZGNDTuk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q2mja5yNNk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## wayward (Feb 17, 2012)

www.takethislollipop.com


----------



## The Beard (Feb 17, 2012)

wayward said:


> Take This Lollipop



WOW, goddammit that was creepy  That is so awesome 

edit:

Here's another vid, I'm super confused as to what this is, not sure if it's some sort of weird-ass music video, but it's creepy as shit


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2012)

/\ That was actually pretty funny. I was not creeped out in the slightest.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe I have no soul, but I don't find any of this stuff creepy.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> /\ That was actually pretty funny. I was not creeped out in the slightest.



The part that creeped me out was the whole, rubber johnny feel of it, how the eyes were glowing and he had an abnormally gigantic mouth and it just sent shivers down my spine and made me feel uneasy 

Anyone else got any other videos that'll deprive me of sleep?  I seem to be starting to have a hard time finding good videos!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2012)

stc423 said:


> Anyone else got any other videos that'll deprive me of sleep?  I seem to be starting to have a hard time finding good videos!



You could always just watch every Japanese horror movie ever. That shit is scary.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 2, 2012)

No idea how this hasn't been posted yet



The description below the video is the part that makes the video even more unsettling than it already is:

In ancient Greek mythology, Pygmalion was a highly accomplished Cypriot sculptor. Though skilled at imitating the human form, and well acquainted with it's subtleties, he became disgusted by it when he witnessed the Propoetides prostituting themselves. These women were punished by Venus for their lack of worship with a coarseness of skin and a crudeness of nature, and were then forced into prostitution. Seeing this, Pygmalion the sculptor was repelled and could no longer appreciate women.
Seemingly alone, Pygmalion sought to create for himself a perfect, pure, unsullied companion. He used his particular skills to this end: he created a statue bride.

What you are about to watch is a mysterious video. It's origin is attributed variously, and almost certainly spuriously, to various abstract artists or surrealists. The truth is that what we are seeing, and what we perceive to be strange and disturbing, is actually beauty to it's creator.
Perhaps what we are viewing is the work of a modern Pygmalion. To him, her toneless voice, the paleness of her skin and the comparative vibrancy of her lips may indeed be the very embodiment of a perfect woman...
Consider the mind-scape of the creator. In whose mind does this appear beautiful? In whose mind is this pure, near worshipful? Are we missing out on his perspective?

Who are we to be afraid or to judge them? He may well love her fully, perhaps more fully than any of us could ever hope to be loved. In the mind of her creator, she is a near goddess; the perfect representation, not just of femininity, but the peak of human potential. A perfectly satisfactory being.

How does that kind of unconditional love feel?

Well, how does she feel?

Fantastic.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 2, 2012)

So that's what GlaDos looks like.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

_*NSFW for nudity, gore, and outright fucked-up-ness, watch at your own discretion*_



If this needs to be removed i'll remove it, but it sure as hell is creepy


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 12, 2012)

stc423 said:


> _*NSFW for nudity, gore, and outright fucked-up-ness, watch at your own discretion*_
> 
> [WTF]video[/WTF]
> 
> If this needs to be removed i'll remove it, but it sure as hell is creepy



Jesus, what an unhelpful dog!


----------



## The Beard (Mar 13, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Jesus, what an unhelpful dog!



You're telling me! It obviously just wanted the kid for the sex


----------



## Theemarkmiller (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## niffnoff (Mar 15, 2012)

for those who care. MH is back


----------



## idunno (Mar 16, 2012)

^
I dont get it..Whats goin on?


----------



## The Beard (Mar 16, 2012)

Theemarkmiller said:


>




It was just plain weird at first and then 1:35 hit and then just ALL OF MY WAT.


----------



## niffnoff (Mar 17, 2012)

idunno said:


> ^
> I dont get it..Whats goin on?



It's Marble Hornets dude, you gotta kinda watch it from the first video to get it. But it fucks with your head from 1-20 odd. I legit thought I was being stalked...


----------



## Necris (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to post this all the time in the chat.



I love the overall atmosphere the visuals make in stuff like this.


----------



## brick (Mar 17, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Jesus, what an unhelpful dog!



What the FUCK.


----------



## brick (Mar 18, 2012)

stc423 said:


> _*NSFW for nudity, gore, and outright fucked-up-ness, watch at your own discretion*_
> 
> 
> 
> If this needs to be removed i'll remove it, but it sure as hell is creepy




Fuck you lol I'm having a hard time getting to sleep peacefully


----------



## Necris (Mar 18, 2012)

stc423 said:


> WOW, goddammit that was creepy  That is so awesome
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


It is a weird ass music video.
ensemble of christ the saviour and crude mother earth &#8211; xenophobia « punkdaddy


----------



## Faine (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Bigsby (Mar 22, 2012)

i love this thread i mean seriously sleep and mental stability is over rated anyways



..... just kidding 








..... but seriously


----------



## The_Mop (Mar 22, 2012)

Is creepy but also lulzy.....


----------



## The Beard (Mar 23, 2012)

^ I lost my shit at 5:03


----------



## The Beard (Aug 20, 2012)

I know this is a necrobump, but this video deserves it.

SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK.



edit: My friend was telling me about what he read about this video and apparently people found hidden codes in this video and decoded them. They led to a location and a girl who lived near the location went and checked it out. She found a box with a note in it at the location saying good job but that the work needed to be double checked because some of the numbers in the codes were wrong. There were also two locks of hair in the box along with the note.

Since then, no one has done any further work on it 

CRAZY SHIT.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> Is creepy but also lulzy.....



All of wolfgoreshow's videos are golden. That man needs a television station and production studio already.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 20, 2012)

The Beard said:


> I know this is a necrobump, but this video deserves it.
> 
> SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK.
> 
> ...




Interesting, surprised no super sensitive person has told the police about it


----------



## The Beard (Aug 30, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Interesting, surprised no super sensitive person has told the police about it



That's one of the things that gets me! If it's all legitimate, why hasn't it been further investigated? 

EDIT: Here's a thing on a forum where they were decoding a bunch of the numbers and analyzing parts of the video's audio, this shit's creepy 

http://forums.unfiction.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=28026


----------



## guitareben (Aug 30, 2012)

The Beard said:


> That's one of the things that gets me! If it's all legitimate, why hasn't it been further investigated?
> 
> EDIT: Here's a thing on a forum where they were decoding a bunch of the numbers and analyzing parts of the video's audio, this shit's creepy
> 
> View topic - Spooky Video- You will never catch me.



That shits cool as hell


----------



## guitareben (Sep 2, 2012)

Creepypasta has some creepy stories ^^


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for the bump but I watched a good majority of the videos in this thread from 2am to about 4am. I say the thread for a while but always though "the sun is out every one is awake it isn't the right time.", but yesterday I was at a friends he had already fallen asleep and the only lights where a alarm clock and the computer. It was the perfect timing. When I tried to go to sleep every thing scared the shit out of me his cat scratching his ears, a air freshener thing; it was awesome.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Anton (Sep 8, 2012)

Please children, Japanese television I don't really think it's "creepy" but it's weird as fuck.

http://youtu.be/q5SZzFaAZyY


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 8, 2012)

Any bukkake video 

I would post the video but I don't know if i'm allowed.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 8, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Any bukkake video
> 
> I would post the video but I don't know if i'm allowed.



I wouldn't do that if I were you.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Osiris (Sep 9, 2012)

Hearing about the Dyatlov Pass incident is as good as any video in my opinion. It's the campfire story to end all campfire stories - Dyatlov Pass incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

though the white wikipedia background wont add any eerieness...there are videos on youtube about it, but I read it first and I think it added creepiness


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 9, 2012)

The Beard said:


> EDIT: Here's a thing on a forum where they were decoding a bunch of the numbers and analyzing parts of the video's audio, this shit's creepy
> 
> View topic - Spooky Video- You will never catch me.



It would be kind of funny if it were a real murderer trying to leave clues and a bunch of ARG players on the internetz managed to make it look like an online game, inadvertently covering the murderer's tracks.


----------



## Alpenglow (Sep 9, 2012)

You're more than welcome. That face.


----------



## kerska (Sep 10, 2012)

Just wait for it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 10, 2012)

/\


Spoiler



They got the dude from the Obzen cover? 



That thought kinda killed it.


----------



## The Beard (Jan 27, 2013)

Can we revive this thread? For whatever reason I feel like creeping the everloving piss out of myself tonight


----------



## Transmissions (Jan 28, 2013)

dont know if posted or not


----------



## crg123 (Jan 28, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


>




http://youtu.be/N7Ujd7RDg9g?t=1m

I almost died laughing, who would make a video of this!!


----------



## necronile (Jan 28, 2013)

FUCK YOU INTERNET


----------

